#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-07
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> anybody here?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-08
<zakame> hello
<Terminus> heya zakame =)
<Terminus> wasn't able to go to the last party. XD
<zakame> yeah
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-09
<zakame> hola
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-02
<strong> ahemz.
<strong> Terminus_: ey.. you there?
<LightningBaron> helo
<LightningBaron> l
<strong> ahemz
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-06
<zakame> hi hi
<Terminus_> o/
#ubuntu-ph 2013-07-07
<SamhainXIII> Hallooo!
#ubuntu-ph 2016-07-04
<alwyn> hey
#ubuntu-ph 2016-07-08
<bewresu> Zzz...
#ubuntu-ph 2016-07-09
<MonkeyKing> Hi new here in ubuntu
#ubuntu-ph 2020-07-05
<James0r> any web dev go on in Manilla? i might be looking for a little work after covid
